# Share your experience with napsgear or hulkbody



## natedog

I'm looking for some information on hulkbody or napsgear, I have hear some good and some bad experiences with this source and I'm just looking for the facts. Has anybody heard of napsgear or hulkbody?


----------



## raider72

napsgear is all over another board I'm on. Giving free gear to vets & being touted as gtg by some. Pretty sketchy it seems like to me.


----------



## coltmc4545

Naps was actually a pretty used source a few years back. Expensive and you had to wait forever since it's international but they actually sold real gear. Then orders stopped showing up and they disappeared. Stay away from those sources man.


----------



## ODINSBLOOD

personally I would say take some time and find you a place close to you if you get what I am saying... INT has a lot of issues..  if you even get it anymore then you have to question purity..  Find you a good place to order from and stick with them.. Maybe have a few to work with.. Just incase something happens to your go to guy...  But in my opinion if it is sold out in the open unless it comes highly recommended buy a LOT of well know dudes.. STAY THE F AWAY.....  JMHO.


----------



## AlphaD

Don't by gear from an internet website.  Also don't look so anxious my man to get your hands on gear.  Relax a little.


----------



## Seeker

Just do what I do bro. Find the biggest mofo in the gym, follow him outside when he's done, jack his shit up, steal his car and don't forget to take his gym bag too. I bet you'll have enough to last you a while.


----------



## JackC4

Seeker said:


> Just do what I do bro. Find the biggest mofo in the gym, follow him outside when he's done, jack his shit up, steal his car and don't forget to take his gym bag too. I bet you'll have enough to last you a while.



Hahaha, you can't go wrong with this approach !!!!

Raider from experience I'll tell you to stay away from Hulk, I've heard what you have about napsgear so make your on guess there.
I really believe what these guys are saying about dot com sites, most, all are shit and your info is stored for god knows how long.
They are all about the profits


----------



## NbleSavage

The Bros have offered solid advice here, Mate. Steer clear of these outrigs. Stick around here for a while.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Know a guy that uses naps...but there are.a lot of fake naps sites...
And used hulkbody...will never use again...
They are sketchy...all "eroids" sites are...

Stay domestic...
Stay private...
Get big!


----------



## biggerben692000

Hey POB, doesn't IM rep(or used to rep for naps?) Isn't he an admin on a board that NAPS owns? I'm gonna ask  him to stop in here and say a few words. He's a smart man and knows his shit.
I've never ordered from Naps and never will. NO reason for me to do so. If they were domestic I mah. i'll be in touch my friend. 
Wonder if


----------



## DoriDori

The more public the source, the more likely their selective hulk labs scammers and/or it's only a matter until johnny law gets a hold of them.


----------



## JOMO

We all started out somewhere Raider. Its frustrating but they are all right. Keep researching and researching. Dont want to lose your hard earned money to these labs that are just alittle too easy to find on websites. They make their money off the "new" guys.


----------



## raider72

Raider from experience I'll tell you to stay away from Hulk, I've heard what you have about naps so make your on guess there.
I really believe what these guys are saying about dot com sites, most, all are shit and your info is stored for god knows how long.
They are all about the profits[/QUOTE]

Not interested & wasn't the one asking. Thanks tho bro


----------



## raider72

JOMO said:


> We all started out somewhere Raider. Its frustrating but they are all right. Keep researching and researching. Dont want to lose your hard earned money to these labs that are just alittle too easy to find on websites. They make their money off the "new" guys.



Thank you sir, I am going to do just that & learn & get to know the folks. Like I said in my intro, I am just a TRT old man trying to find a reliable/safe supplement to my script. Love all the info here. I was reffered by a VIP that told me this board has legit bros & great info. I have zero interest in donating my families $ to anyone.


----------



## paupauway

Been usings Naps for the past few months.  Made 8 different orders received them all.  Shipping time not to bad approx 14-21 days.  Good selection of labs and products.  Pricing pretty good if you watch for their sales.   Bought Primo, Deca, Tren, Sust, EQ.  Quality good....  However, I would like to find a domestic source though if anyone can help me out here.  Not crazy about going overseas.


----------



## shenky

Naps has real gear. They also have bunk gear. They also require a bank transfer which will run you 50 or 60 bucks. They also have shitty gear.

If you do go Naps, go with Gen Shi. Geneza is very hit or miss, Balkan is TRASH, Hardcore Labs is TRASH, etc. 

My advice is to stay the **** away


----------



## DieYoungStrong

A few guys on my other board got infections from the free Naps give away Raider was talking about. One guy was in the hospital for 3 days with a staph infection. All was from the high concentrated shit. Marketing genius I tell ya!

Reason #111 why I don't whore myself out to every source that comes to the boards with freebies.


----------



## gymrat827

dont use, but if you have no other options than Gen Shi and geneza pharm.  

Dont order often, keep orders small.


----------



## paupauway

Been gathering from Naps labs - Geneza, Jintani and Quality Direct.  Setting up a monster 16 week cycle to start after Christmas.  Will let you know the results..
I have been off approximately 12 weeks and will begin a new monster cycle after Christmas. Going to do something a little different. Going to do an 8 wk bulk 8 wk cut. However, I am going to run a few cutters during my bulking cycle. Here is what it is going to look like. Did one similar this past year with nice results. Had a rough time with the tren so I am substituting the Primo instead and bringing it on early do to its minimal sides and slow anabolic effect. (Not a cheap way to go but what the heck...) Running Eq the entire time because I like the appetite, muscle ecstetics, hardness and vascularity.. Thinking about throwing in some winstrol last 21 days but that may be a little much. Have the kit ready to go.. will post a pic. Looks sweet... Always like to have the whole kit before I start. Nothing worse then ordering as you go with a disruption. Jacks the whole cycle up. Currently 5'9" 190 bf approx 10-12%									
Will run approx 3500 cal first 8 weeks macros 40-40-20 Protein, Carb, Fat then cut it to 2200 Cals 50 30 20 with daily cardio. Hopefully be show ready by May....									
Sust 675 wk 1-16									
Deca 450 wk 1-8									
Dianabol 50 ed wk 1-4									
Anadrol 75 ed wk 8-12									
EQ 600 wk 1-8, 400 wk 9-16									
Primo 450 wk1-16									

Welcome any suggestions or thoughts. Will post weekly updates once the fun begins....


----------



## Galaxy

Those websites are all basically the same. Pretty much the same as eroids, all scams for the most part. They're literally internet gear cancer best to just stay the fuk away man hahah


----------



## stonetag

raider72 said:


> Great advice but easier said then done for the common man w/o connections



Good call Raider...so true


----------



## stonetag

shenky said:


> Naps has real gear. They also have bunk gear. They also require a bank transfer which will run you 50 or 60 bucks. They also have shitty gear.
> 
> If you do go Naps, go with Gen Shi. Geneza is very hit or miss, Balkan is TRASH, Hardcore Labs is TRASH, etc.
> 
> My advice is to stay the **** away



For a ugl genshi ranks, as far as Naps.......Hmmmmmm


----------



## Bro Bundy

u guys just dont know....hulkroids review kills them all...no one skins a cat or drains the finest lettuce extract like DR tillacle...u guys just dont know


----------



## IronKing23

New to the site but not new to NAPS. Naps has never let me down and I've put in countless orders. Of course, like any source your sketched out at first so I put in a little order and everything came in fine. I just received another order yesterday, and it all came in about 3 weeks. (took a little bit longer because of the holiday) I'm no promoter of naps just a loyal customer.


----------



## DoriDori

IronKing23 said:


> New to the site but not new to NAPS. Naps has never let me down and I've put in countless orders. Of course, like any source your sketched out at first so I put in a little order and everything came in fine. I just received another order yesterday, and it all came in about 3 weeks. (took a little bit longer because of the holiday) I'm no promoter of naps just a loyal customer.


Welcome to UGBB btw!


----------



## stonetag

IronKing23 said:


> New to the site but not new to NAPS. Naps has never let me down and I've put in countless orders. Of course, like any source your sketched out at first so I put in a little order and everything came in fine. I just received another order yesterday, and it all came in about 3 weeks. (took a little bit longer because of the holiday) I'm no promoter of naps just a loyal customer.


I've tested the water with 3 small orders, a little edgy about a larger one, but I'm lost after losing my dom, source


----------



## SuperBane

stonetag said:


> I've tested the water with 3 small orders, a little edgy about a larger one, but I'm lost after losing my dom, source



Better to stay lost imho.

Everyone forget what happened to them a few years back or wot?


----------



## shenky

SuperBane said:


> Better to stay lost imho.
> 
> Everyone forget what happened to them a few years back or wot?



I wasnt in the game then, so id be curious to know, bane


----------



## biggerben692000

Wasn't it another case of a reshipper gone rogue on a ridiculous level?


----------



## stonetag

SuperBane said:


> Better to stay lost imho.
> 
> Everyone forget what happened to them a few years back or wot?



Did read some things regarding that, but I also read some things that they have rebounded well.......not convinced of any source across the pond...guess I will just keep up the diligent dom. search


----------



## Daisy

Just about everything on the net seems to be a waste of time and money in this game. The best source of gear and info is around is your butthole. Present company excluded of course.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

I agree my source was good then eventually have me some bunk shit do I can't go back. but the.com sketch me out I feel it'll happen again


----------



## Marly27

Maybe I'm out of place here...but I have had some good luck on internet sites. My current I found through Internet browsing, it's ran through email where I just send list to his email to get his current stock. But I have had great luck with this source verified by on cycle blood work.  

Gear really isn't that difficult to make especially if you have been doing it for a while, and a good business will be around longer than an undersides scammer. But, it is hard to find a good one and it seems they all decide to start under dosing and scamming at one point or another.


----------



## ProteinFarts

I googled a bit the other day. Came across a email that seemed legit (ish). But then I google "email review" and "email scam". That showed it was not legit at all. My friend gets pure test from his doc. But his test level is 200. So he said not happening for me. I'd be pretty hard pressed to put something in my body I bought on the web.


----------



## Crim Crim

I've run four cycles so I'm basically a complete newb.  I live in bum****ed (random southern state) and the only gear I can get locally cost me $150 a vial for sustanon.  No shit.  It was Strango, and as far as I know it was great quality, but I can buy two underdosed vials off the web for that price and still be ahead.  I can't be spending $2k for a modest 12-week cycle.

I don't imagine anybody feels good about signing for an international package, but if that's your only choice...


----------



## Gt500face

I have a friend that ran Hulkbody with success, but like the others say, I would never trust an internet site. I would rather stick to a safe and reliable source.


----------



## TheExperiment

napsgear..


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

Agreed! Good advice


----------



## Cobra Strike

Naps is now an org site if my info is up to date...I believe it's government ran now after they got busted?? I might be wrong


----------



## BarabbasFCF

bronco said:


> Stay away bro



Just a question bro. Why stay away? Once again do you have mass specs on the gear? Cause i do. And Hulk is decent gear raws test in the 90's so its good. Naps I cant speak for.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Just in case you're watching in while logged off, I'm waiting for any answer to my question in post #13. 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12076-mass-specs


----------



## bigezy

i tried hardcorelabs for naps and it was bunk


----------



## boundforglorywt

glad i'm doing some re search. one of my good friends of about 10 years is running Hulkbody and he ****ing swears it's the shit, but i have yet to really see any results on him or any of his buddies(3 other people) running it. guess my hunt continues.


----------



## FatAsPhuck

Cobra Strike said:


> Naps is now an org site if my info is up to date...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's government ran now after they got busted?? I might be wrong



They are now nd no they are not run by the government. The place does not get seized by the government, only the domain name does, in which case they just change it over and it takes a bit of time to happen again. If they were wiser though, they would just use offshore DNS hosting where there were no regulations in regards to this or even DNS hosting in a country where steroids are legal. Not sure if they know that's possible or not, but would be a much better option.

As far as experience, I order from them time to time, probably about 10 times so far and only 1 package was seized. The seized package was however reshipped for free, so I have nothing bad to say about them other than sometimes it may take longer than you expect to receive your gear.


----------



## Anabolic Reality

FatAsPhuck said:


> They are now and no they are not run by the government. The place does not get seized by the government, only the domain name does, in which case they just change it over and it takes a bit of time to happen again. If they were wiser though, they would just use offshore DNS hosting where there were no regulations in regards to this or even DNS hosting in a country where steroids are legal. Not sure if they know that's possible or not, but would be a much better option.
> 
> As far as experience, I order from them time to time, probably about 10 times so far and only 1 package was seized. The seized package was however reshipped for free, so I have nothing bad to say about them other than sometimes it may take longer than you expect to receive your gear.



Naps is legit just never know when your gear will land. Ordered tons from them in the early 2000s. 100's of omnas back in the day...got seized once and never ordered again. Several times I waited over 3 mos for packs.


----------



## Mr.Deltoid

Ordered from naps in July received everything in about 2wks except for some Dragon Pharma eq which I still haven't received after many tickets promised to reship nothing. The genshi letro was gtg but the gp test cyp. 250 was severely underdosed I ran it with some Watson test cyp. 200 that I got from pharmacy. I'd run a bottle of the Watson than the gp at 500 mg a wk. All the test sides would go away 3wks into gp bottle. The shit was the thinnest gear I've ever ran. The gp gear checked out on genza website so it was legit in that regard just week gear. I wouldn't order from them again.


----------



## shenky

^ similarly, I bought Geneza test cyp from Naps couple years ago and it was underdosed. My friend used Geneza tren and it worked, but was clearly underdosed


----------



## TheFi5thElement

Hmmm ... glad I read the info on here first, was just about to place an order with Naps.

Thanks


----------



## Yaya

Good old naps...

GP oils were underdosed for me..

Heard the orals weren't bad..

I know some guys who enjoy the HG amps they provide..

If u don't mind waiting 3 months for ur underdosed GP oils to arrive then naps is good


----------



## TriniJuice

Didn't hulkbody get busted recently.....
It was some teen who was using a storage facility to make his gear?


----------



## shenky

TriniJuice said:


> Didn't hulkbody get busted recently.....
> It was some teen who was using a storage facility to make his gear?



That wasn't hulk body. It was also or of the top seller from eroids, but not hulkbody. Can't think of the name


----------



## ee546636

It was muta or mutagenic, or something like that, that got popped a few months ago I believe


----------



## aseadweller

For several years I have only used Naps... Geneza, but am hearing good things about dragon pharma, also heard they are about to carry Alpha which guys are saying is great and overdosed if anything. I would love to know if any of you have used Alpha and what you thought???
Thanks


----------



## Mark Tribble

I'm new here and this is very helpful


----------



## Douggy_the_lifter

This is review of two orders that I placed with Napsgear in 2014made in 2014. 

Communication & Ordering process
Communication and Support for both orders couldn't have been better. Naps is always quick to reply and quick to send tracking info 

Delivery (T/A) & Packaging
Surprisingly quick for both orders, about 8 business days 

Items ordered

GP Test 200/E200
PCT Stack

Product effectivenes 
I ran an 8 week cycle of the Test/E and it was by far the best quality product I've ever experienced. The PCT stack was pricey but 100% worth it. I kept all my gains and had no side effects. 

I was afraid of sending Western Union to a forign country, I thought I was going to be ripped off. However after 2 orders, I no longer have that fear. I definitely recommend naps! They are safe and trustworthy. The products are much better quality than some junk on the street.


----------



## Maijah

I'm sorry man, I call bs. First post and your praising a known scammer. GTFO!


----------



## Douggy_the_lifter

Maijah, you can suck a cock faggy. I've had no issues with Naps. I'm not praising any scammer just giving honest feedback. You seem like one of these assholes that jerks off to being a douche because your daddy touched you as a child.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Douggy_the_lifter said:


> Maijah, you can suck a cock faggy. I've had no issues with Naps. I'm not praising any scammer just giving honest feedback. You seem like one of these assholes that jerks off to being a douche because your daddy touched you as a child.


You aren't helping your cause here...

Everyone knows naps is a scammer and has one of the worst t/a in the business.

Your overly defensive response to him is all the evidence we need...

Thou doth protest too much


----------



## Spongy

Douggy_the_lifter said:


> Maijah, you can suck a cock faggy. I've had no issues with Naps. I'm not praising any scammer just giving honest feedback. You seem like one of these assholes that jerks off to being a douche because your daddy touched you as a child.



Lolololololololol, naps is one of the worst.


----------



## Maijah

Douggy_the_lifter said:


> Maijah, you can suck a cock faggy. I've had no issues with Naps. I'm not praising any scammer just giving honest feedback. You seem like one of these assholes that jerks off to being a douche because your daddy touched you as a child.



Nice try toughguy but it takes more than that to get a rise out of me. Now why don't you jump back on that cock you rode in here on and go push your garbage somewhere else


----------



## Budha

Sorry I'm new to the game and came across this old post as I was almost ready to make an order from the scammer hulkbody. Is this still the consensus to stay away? btw I like this forum it seems to have posts from this year! ill have to stick around.


----------



## gymrat827

Budha said:


> Sorry I'm new to the game and came across this old post as I was almost ready to make an order from napsgear. Is this still the consensus to stay away? btw I like this forum it seems to have posts from this year! ill have to stick around.



yes, do not send hard earned money there.  

If you even get anything, its such weak gear you would need to be AT LEAST double dosing......

And thats if you even get anything.


----------



## gymrat827

Douggy_the_lifter said:


> Maijah, you can suck a cock faggy. I've had no issues with Naps. I'm not praising any scammer just giving honest feedback. You seem like one of these assholes that jerks off to being a douche because your daddy touched you as a child.



I have a crystal ball........i can see the future.........your not going to be here long.


----------



## Maijah

Yes doggy ( or is that how you like to take it?) you've got me nailed....


----------



## Jaydub

Well.. that's one way to open up an old thread lol


----------



## Uncleguns

The big dawwwgggg speaks so everyone should listen


----------

